# Sonic Soundtrack Bangers, Slappers, and Head Bobbers.



## Rob_Boates (Sep 26, 2021)

I encourage anyone and everyone to post music from the sonic series that makes you want to move your body, or just invokes a certain feeling for you.

I'm going to kick it off with a track I remember fondly while reading sonic comics in the extra menu.


----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Chary (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## DudderButter (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 26, 2021)

the drums are sick on this track


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 26, 2021)

Sonic Battle Adventure 2 is the only Sonic game I've finished.
So:


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 26, 2021)

@Rob_Boates I know you've posted it above... but I love the sultry voice in the lyrics version.
Definitely Rouge and Knuckles OST influenced me in my taste in music.


----------



## cvskid (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 26, 2021)

i'd say SA2B influenced my taste in music a lot. i loved it all, the really intricate drums, the wavy synths, rouge's bossa nova beats


----------



## cvskid (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## cvskid (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## cvskid (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## cvskid (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## cvskid (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## CeeDee (Sep 26, 2021)

We all know the Japanese Sonic CD soundtrack hits hard, but the US one's got a few solid tracks in there too


----------



## cvskid (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## cvskid (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## cvskid (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## _v3 (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 26, 2021)

here are a handful of songs from sonic shuffle that game is super fun and has a bunch of short tracks that frequently subvert your expectations. highly recommend giving it a peep


----------



## RyRyIV (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Oct 8, 2021)




----------

